# kann man die Temparatur der Grafikkarte auslesen?



## Stopp (2. Juli 2004)

Da mein Gaka lüfter zu laut ist, habe ich vor einen Kühlkörper zu installieren statt einen Lüfter.
Bevor ich das mache, wollte ich über ein Tool die Temparatur der Gaka auslesen um zuvergleichen ob es sich sehr negativ auswertet, bevor ich den Hitzetot  erleide.

Gaka: Leadtek WinFast 180 THD


----------



## fluessig (2. Juli 2004)

Manche Mainboards bieten einen Temperaturfühler an, den man beliebig im Rechner anbringen kann (ging bei meinem alten MSI, mein neues Asus hat das leider nicht)


----------



## Stopp (2. Juli 2004)

Da werde ich wohl auch pech haben, da ich auch ein Asus Motherboard habe (A7N8X Rec.2)


----------



## meilon (2. Juli 2004)

Wenn du es wissen willst, nimm dir doch ein Fieberthermometer und halte es an die GPU Unterseite (ich weiß nicht, ob da auch ein Kühler sitzt. Damit du keinen Kurzschluss verursachst, zieh nen Gummihandschuh oder Ähnliches drüber.

ICH ÜBERNEHME KEINE HAFTUNG VON MENSCH NOCH MASCHINE. DIE AUSFÜHRUNG NUR AUF EIGENE GEFAHR HIN AUSFÜHREN


----------



## fluessig (2. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Oberst Klink _
> *ICH ÜBERNEHME KEINE HAFTUNG VON MENSCH NOCH MASCHINE. DIE AUSFÜHRUNG NUR AUF EIGENE GEFAHR HIN AUSFÜHREN *


Das würd ich da auch hinschreiben. Lass diesen Blödsinn lieber. Wenn du gar ein Quecksilberthermometer nimmst wird es sicher platzen, weil die GPU je nach Modell weit über die 70°C raus geht. Da ein Fieberthermometer auch nur bis an die 45°C ausgelegt ist kannst du da nur was kaputt machen und selbst wenn das Thermometer überlebt glaube ich nicht, dass die gemessenen Daten sinnvoll sind.


----------



## Stopp (2. Juli 2004)

ja mal schauen was ich da noch rumliegen habe. Ein Thermometer für die Heizungsrohre habe ich noch geht bis 100° sollte ausreichen.
Werde es damit mal testen, ob ich da irgendwie eine Chance habe.


----------



## RealSucker (5. Juli 2004)

Es gibt Temperaturfühler auf Coolingseiten zu kaufen. Die sind hauchdünn und man könnte sie auch unter den Kühler machen.
Dass das nur mit bestimmten Mainboards geht, stimmt so also nicht.

pc-cooling.de
oder
hardware-rogge.com
oder 
alphacool.de

sollten dir helfen!


----------



## fluessig (5. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RealSucker _
> *Es gibt Temperaturfühler auf Coolingseiten zu kaufen. Die sind hauchdünn und man könnte sie auch unter den Kühler machen.
> Dass das nur mit bestimmten Mainboards geht, stimmt so also nicht.
> 
> ...


Also ich kenn das halt von meinem alten Mainboard so, dass ich tatsächlich auf dem Mainboard einen weiteren Anschluss für einen solchen Temperaturfühler hat. Dessen Wert wird dann auch im BIOS und im Monitoring Programm in Windows angezeigt.
Solch eine Funktionalität kann man nicht nachrüsten. Ein externes Thermometer wie du es meinst ist etwas anderes als ich es beschrieben hab.


----------



## RealSucker (5. Juli 2004)

Dann habe ich es wohl falsch verstanden oder war nicht anwesend!


----------



## Stopp (6. Juli 2004)

ich habe den lüfter von der GPU mal herausgenommen und und das Thermometer  mal direkt auf der GPU fest zwischen geklemmt. Bei normalem Betrieb habe ich eine Wert von 40°.
Beim Benchmark  test mehrmals hintereinander komme ich so auf ca. 50°
Da ich keine Spiele spiele wird die GaKa aufch nicht dermassen beansprucht.
Bei Conrad gibt es ein Thermometer für den 3,5 Einbauschacht mit einen kl. Fühler (Blättchen) das ich zwischen GPU und Lüfter klemmen könnte.
Es hat eine digitale Anzeige. So hätte ich einen guten Überblick.

So könnte ich mein Problem lösen.


----------



## RealSucker (6. Juli 2004)

Bei so einer niedrigen Temperatur musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Grafikkarten können ohne irgendwelche Probleme heißer werden als CPUs.

Allerdings wirst du eine 5900XT, soweit ich informiert bin, nicht passiv kühlen können. Du könntest aber einen großen Papat-Lüfter draufklemmen. Die hört man auch nicht.
Besser wäre aber du nimmst eine professionelle Lösung wie zum Beispiel eine Heatpipe oder den VGA Silencer, falls diese kompatibel sind!


----------



## danube (6. Juli 2004)

Bei der Gelegenheit wollte ich mal fragen ob es auch Kühlmöglichkeiten für mein Netzteil gibt? Weil mein Netzteil Lüfter ist ZIEMLICH laut. Gibt`s sowas?


----------



## RealSucker (6. Juli 2004)

Jein!
Du kannst einen Lüfterwechsel machen oder eine Wasserkühlung für das Netzteil bauen. (Da himmelt man meist erstmal ein paar NTs!)
Also, man kann grundsätzlich immer die Lüfter beim Netzteil austauschen.
Sie sollten dadurch nicht zu heiß werden.
Empfehlenswert wäre es zwei, der Größe entsprechende Papst oder Noiseblocker Lüfter zu nehmen. Diese sind ultra slient.
Zum Anschließen gibt es drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Die Lüfterkabel nach vorne führen, an eine Lüftersteuerung stecken und so zusätzlich noch die Läutstärke regeln können.
2. Die Lüfter an die Anschlüße der alten NT-Lüfter löten/klemmen/stecken. (je nach dem)
und 3. Die Lüfter mit Lüfterkabeln an das Mainboard oder per Adapter an ein 5 1/4" Anschluss stecken.

Ich selbst werde bald einen Lüfterwechsel vornehmen und sie an meine Lüftersterung hängen. So habe ich dann absolut jeden Lüfter (CPU-Lüfter sollte nicht geregelt werden, ist aber auch nicht vorhanden) unter Kontrolle und kann sie nachts runter und tagsüber raufdrehen!

;-)


----------



## Radhad (9. Juli 2004)

Die Lüfter von Noiseblocker haben ein paar Vorteile gegenüber den Papst Lüftern.

1. Ihre Lebensdauer beträgt 100.000 statt 80.000 h.
2. Sie haben mehr Leistung bei gleicher Laustärke

Allerdings kenn ich grade die Preise der Lüfter nicht.  Aber ich vermute mal, dass der Noiseblocker etwas teurer ist.

Empfehlen würde ich dir einen S2 oder S3 Lüfter von Noiseblocker. Vermutlich brauchst du den S3, der zwar lauter ist als der S3 aber auch mehr Leistung hat.

Hier ist eine Übersicht vom Hersteller


----------



## RealSucker (11. Juli 2004)

Außerdem sind sie noch etwas schicker! ;-) 
Habe sie aber bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert, weil verschiedene Lüfter in einem Gehäuse nicht so gut aussieht und ich mit Papst angefangen hatte.


----------



## huenbqhf (12. Juli 2004)

Hi,
prüfe doch erst mal mit dem neuesten Treiber, ob ein Hardware-Monitor vorhanden ist. Manche Grafikkarten haben bereits einen Hardware-Monitor eingebaut, bzw können entsprechende Werte über den Grafiktreiber anzeigen, bei mir z.B.:
=> PNY FX5600U
=> Treiber nVidia Forceware 56.72

Im Anhang habe ich die screenshots einmal im unbelasteten GPU-Zustand und im belasteten GPU-Zustand mit UT2004 mit der Temp Anzeige des  nVidia Treibers dargestellt.


----------



## RealSucker (12. Juli 2004)

Du hast aber ne nette Gehäuse-Temp.!


----------



## Stopp (13. Juli 2004)

da wäre mal ein gehäuselüfter nicht schlecht, bei der umgebungstemp.
(.... einer wird wohl nicht ganz ausreichen)


----------



## RealSucker (13. Juli 2004)

Ich komm zwar auch auf ca. 38°, wenn alles auf low ist, aber das ist nur, weil oben drei 120er rauszeiehn und unten nur zwei 80er reinblasen.
Teilweise ist meine CPU kühler.


----------



## Radhad (13. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich mir mein neues Gehäuse kaufe (Chieftec) kommen da 5 S1 Lüfter oder 5 temperaturgeregelte S2 Lüfter von Noiseblocker rein. Aber das brauch noch etwas...  Meine Kühlung ist nicht optimal, die Grafikkarte wird zu warm, und der üfter davon ist zu laut (ASUS V9570). Aber an der will ich auch net herumbasteln, wegen der Garantie.


----------



## RealSucker (13. Juli 2004)

Ich hatte auch Angst, dass ich meine GraKa kaputt mache, aber hat alles funktioniert.

Wenn man vorsichtig ist, sollte das kein Problem sein.

Ansonsten machs doch einfach ganz primitiv.
Zieh das Stromkabel vom GraKa-Lüfter und klemm nen riesigen Lüfter (z.B. nen 120er) oben drauf.
Sollte reichen, aber ich würde es vorm Dauerbetrieb testen


----------

